# I married him for a reason



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

My husbands complains all the time about my goats... I walk in my room tonight after asking him to watch her while I check something in the kitchen and see him with my 3 week old nubian sound asleep in my bed , lol I knew I married that man 15 years ago for a reason ( he secretly loves them)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww how sweet. Crazygoats you sure scored!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Definitely scored , big time


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He's a Keeper!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's how my dad is. He says he doesn't like them and they are too much work but he really does like them


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Awwwwww.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My dad loves the animals. He loves them too much sometimes. LOL
I just don't understand people who don't love animals though. I had a man tell me he hated animals and wished they all were dead and that literally just FLOORED me, not only is it so hateful and crass, but so stupid, we wouldn't exist on the earth if not for animals. Oh well some people.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cute.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awww....to cute


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Awwww too sweet


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe;-)


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I would hold on to that one if I were you.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That is too funny and sweet! Any guy that marries a farm girl HAS to at least secretly like animals.


----------

